# Possible UK Comp (23-25th May)



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2015)

Myself, Adam Greenwood and Andy Coghill are planning on organizing a 3-day competition on the Bank Holiday weekend of 23rd-25th May 2015. The plan is to hold side events (Pyraminx, Clock, Skewb, Megaminx, Feet etc) on a separate day and give competitors the option of either paying for 1, 2 or 3 days (£5 per day).
*Please vote in the poll above.*

Building on the success of Harrow Spring 2015, we are considering using the Harrow campus classroom again. We also like to know the following from those who competed:

1. Did you feel that the price of nearby accommodation was reasonable for 2 days? Would the prices of accommodation affect your decision to come to a 3 day comp (tl;dr - is 3 days too expensive?)

2. Was the price of using the tube everyday worth it?

For those planning on coming:

3. Would upcoming exams or exam revision get in the way of coming to a comp?

Thanks,

Ollie, Adam and Andy


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Definitely interested although I wouldn't consider pyraminx as a side event. More people do it than 4x4. Yes the same place. What would you have as the competitor limit though.


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 16, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Definitely interested although I wouldn't consider pyraminx as a side event. More people do it than 4x4. Yes the same place. What would you have as the competitor limit though.



Pyraminx is definitely a side event. With a whole day for them, does that mean 5 rounds of Skewb?

Also, I need to check the dates.


----------



## TDM (Mar 16, 2015)

In the middle of exams, so I can't come to this.
Unless you want to delay it until at least July?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Can't have more than 3 official rounds without 100+ competitors.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Is blind a side event.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Is blind a side event.



3BLD = no
others = probably


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Right ok. Just hoping not to fail this time.


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd only be able to come to 1 day tops, GCSEs are looming.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> 1. Did you feel that the price of nearby accommodation was reasonable for 2 days? Would the prices of accommodation affect your decision to come to a 3 day comp (tl;dr - is 3 days too expensive?)



I lived close enough to be able to drive back after day 1 and come again the second day.  Not sure about doing that for 3 days.



> 2. Was the price of using the tube everyday worth it?



haha



> 3. Would upcoming exams or exam revision get in the way of coming to a comp?



hahaha

tl;dr cool


----------



## Myachii (Mar 16, 2015)

I would definitely go to this.. if it weren't smack bang in the middle of exam season.
If this could be delayed until maybe the start of July? I think that would have a stronger turnout, as I and many others I assume would have to miss this if it were held on the dates suggested. (and it would be a nice exam reward for us )
And, if possible, could a different location be selected? I understand that the Harrow competition was a great success, but the location meant I could only attend one day at Harrow Spring.
I will obviously understand if there were more people in favour of keeping it at Harrow, but it would be nicer if it were elsewhere (perhaps the ARM building in Cambridge? Bigger venue too.)

Just my two cents.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I would definitely go to this.. if it weren't smack bang in the middle of exam season.
> If this could be delayed until maybe the start of July? I think that would have a stronger turnout, as I and many others I assume would have to miss this if it were held on the dates suggested.
> And, if possible, could a different location be selected? I understand that the Harrow competition was a great success, but the location meant I could only attend one day at Harrow Spring.
> I will obviously understand if there were more people in favour of keeping it at Harrow, but it would be nicer if it were elsewhere (perhaps the ARM building in Cambridge? Bigger venue too.)
> ...



Thank you for the feedback! We are open to different venues, but in order to have a 3 day comp we would need to aim for that weekend. The bank holiday in July is close to/on the weekend of WC2015 so it might be difficult to organize around that.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Thank you for the feedback! We are open to different venues, but in order to have a 3 day comp we would need to aim for that weekend. The bank holiday in July is close to/on the weekend of WC2015 so it might be difficult to organize around that.



To be honest, I think the number of people attending WC from the UK is < the number of people who have looming exams. However, I do understand if it has to be held on these dates, and will try my best to come anyway


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 16, 2015)

Screw Worlds 2015?


----------



## Myachii (Mar 16, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> Screw Worlds 2015?



That should definitely be the name.
Or UK Worlds xD


----------



## Ollie (Mar 16, 2015)

Myachii said:


> To be honest, I think the number of people attending WC from the UK is < the number of people who have looming exams. However, I do understand if it has to be held on these dates, and will try my best to come anyway



I mean, it will be hard to organize because I won't be here  unless it's the week before, at which time I will very likely be working. May is just about OK because my exams will be finished.


----------



## Myachii (Mar 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> I mean, it will be hard to organize because I won't be here  unless it's the week before, at which time I will very likely be working. May is just about OK because my exams will be finished.



Are you attending Worlds? If so, good luck and have fun 
I understand if the competition can't be arranged for any other time, I guess I'll have to stick it out to November for the Champs


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 16, 2015)

This date is fine for me, location is fine too.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 16, 2015)

I live South of Gatwick and with Guildford so close in space and time it doesn't make much sense having it down here. Also harder for Midlands and Northern cubers to travel.

The other idea was the WGC venue however I can't get the Tuesday off of work and don't really want to have to drive back afterwards. Also arranging comps far from home is hassle.

Both Ollie and Coggers live in London so basically that's why the venue will be in Harrow.


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ollie said:


> The bank holiday in July...


I wish I knew about this bank holiday, so I can get a free day off work!
The next bank holiday after May is end of August

4-5th July is reserved for another comp btw, so 11-12th wouldn't be great timing.

Indeed if it's to be 3 days then it needs to be May bank holiday.

I see a Monday side event day being clock, sq-1, mega, 6, 7, bigbld.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 16, 2015)

and a 2nd MBLD attempt.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 16, 2015)

Just looked up where Harrow is. Seems I can get there in an hour by train. Would be a nice first comp if the family could do without me. I'd be out first round of everything so might only need to do the Saturday.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 16, 2015)

Related: What did people do for accommodation for Harrow Spring 2015? What was the total price that you paid for accommodation?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Related: What did people do for accommodation for Harrow Spring 2015? What was the total price that you paid for accommodation?



0 GBP, probably some petrol though.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 16, 2015)

Premier Inn is currently £174 for 3 nights in a twin room which was a double and a single bed last time so £20 a night per person if you have 3 in a room.

Also each event (except MBLD) will have all rounds/attempts on a single day, newtonbase.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 17, 2015)

Robert-Y said:


> Related: What did people do for accommodation for Harrow Spring 2015? What was the total price that you paid for accommodation?



0 GBP, probably about £10-15 on underground trains.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm definitely interested in a 3-day comp, but not on May 23th-25th because I'm already registered to the competition in Antwerpen.

(And as a side note (or a main note ? ), I really hate when people start to make a difference between "main events" and "side events". For me, events are events period, only some of them are more popular than others.)


----------



## kinch2002 (Mar 17, 2015)

People should get oyster cards. It's £5 deposit, and then pay as you go. The prices are much cheaper than standard Underground tickets e.g it's £1.50 if you travel within zone 3 only.
You can get your remaining balance and deposit back if you want to return it afterwards too.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome! My exams finish on the 21st May so I would almost certainly be there 

I think I paid well over £100 for trains/accommodation, but that's mainly because my uni is so far from London.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow... You had to pick the WORST date for me didn't you Sadly I wouldn't be able to make any of the days. I really think that you don't really need 3 days for a comp it seems just fine with 2 days and the date seems to not work with quite a few people. So... Preferably I would like it on a different date which is 2 days but a 3 day comp would be fine.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 17, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> 0 GBP, probably about £10-15 on underground trains.



I only put GBP because my phone had no £ symbol.


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's the weekend before my dissertation is due in, so I wouldn't be able to make it, sorry >.<

EDIT: 'side events day' sounds like my kind of jam, though


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 17, 2015)

I voted for a different date of comp - my exams finish mid/early June - but moving the date so far back isn't a great alternative. So I probably won't go and disregard my vote. 

A 3day comp would be cool though...


----------



## Myachii (Mar 17, 2015)

In my honest opinion, I think a 3 day competition would be much better for something like the UK Champs.
There is a UK bank holiday on the 31st of August, so maybe (this is just a wild suggestion) the UK Champs could be moved to the weekend of 29th and 30th of August, with an extra competition day on the 31st?


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 17, 2015)

Randomno said:


> I only put GBP because my phone had no £ symbol.



Monkey see, monkey do.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 17, 2015)

Too close to exams for me, however I think Harrow was a good venue, and if I could have made it then I would have been happy for it to be in the same place again. Regarding the August bank holiday, Adam and I should be organising a 3-day competition in Manchester that weekend if all goes to plan.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 17, 2015)

Bad timing I am going camping. Hopefully my vote will win.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

Myachii said:


> I would definitely go to this.. if it weren't smack bang in the middle of exam season.
> If this could be delayed until maybe the start of July? I think that would have a stronger turnout, as I and many others I assume would have to miss this if it were held on the dates suggested. (and it would be a nice exam reward for us )
> And, if possible, could a different location be selected? I understand that the Harrow competition was a great success, but the location meant I could only attend one day at Harrow Spring.
> I will obviously understand if there were more people in favour of keeping it at Harrow, but it would be nicer if it were elsewhere (perhaps the ARM building in Cambridge? Bigger venue too.)
> ...



I totally agree with you. the date would be so much better a bit later and the Arm building in Cambridge is a great place to have comps- its also a 15 minute walk from my house, so yeah.


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

After exams would be great - I can see how it wouldn't happen tho.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 18, 2015)

How about we have comps after exams AS WELL as this one?

Sorry that so many won't be able to make it but the exam period is quiet long when you consider GCSEs, A levels and all further education.


----------



## Berd (Mar 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> How about we have comps after exams AS WELL as this one?
> 
> Sorry that so many won't be able to make it but the exam period is quiet long when you consider GCSEs, A levels and all further education.


You've promised now you can't go back [emoji14]

Once a schedule has been roughly put together; ill see.


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 19, 2015)

What's parking like there. Bank holiday weekends are notorious for railway repairs.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 19, 2015)

I think I might go to this x


----------



## Berd (Mar 19, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> I think I might go to this x


Yes!


----------



## Myachii (Mar 19, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> What's parking like there. Bank holiday weekends are notorious for railway repairs.



From my experience, not very good.
We parked in the University car park, and that was ~£5 just to stay for the day :/


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> From my experience, not very good.
> We parked in the University car park, and that was ~£5 just to stay for the day :/



That's no too bad. Driving is looking favourite. I'll definitely make at least one day. Happy to pay for more if it gets me a spot. 

Please make it happen.


----------

